# Acoustic Amps



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What's everyone using? What's good, I've played with the Fenders nothing more.


----------



## tayloralf (Apr 21, 2006)

i have a yorkville am100 that i am very happy with


----------



## dudley doright (Apr 6, 2006)

*I bought an .........*

.......Ultrasound AG30 and very happy with it.


----------



## Choirboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Also have a Yorkville AM100 that's been a workhorse.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

dudley doright said:


> .......Ultrasound AG30 and very happy with it.


I had one for a bit but it wasn't near powerful enough.


----------



## dudley doright (Apr 6, 2006)

*It is powerful enough for me.......*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I had one for a bit but it wasn't near powerful enough.


.....when I play in the living room or jamming with friends in a small room. Never really tried it in an open area. The only drawback is the one channel and no reverb but it is fine with me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

*Fender Acoustasonic UltraLite*

http://www.fender.com/products/sear...rtno=2271000000

http://www.fender.com/products/sear...rtno=2271700000


Tried this rig, and it absolutely killed the normal Acoustasonic amps. The closed back cab gives it a very full warm sound. I didn't have a whole lot to compare it to beside a couple Traynor and Yorkville acoustic amps though.


And it's extremely light weight. You can carry the cab and head bag in one hand. I think 25lbs total, not bad for 250 Watts.

I'm taking it to practice tomorrow so we'll see how it holds up with both acoustic guitars going through it.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

It had better hold up..Our singer is like one of the three tenors


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well just an update. We used the amp for a few weeks and then she started acting up. Cutting in and out, seemed to be heat issues.

So I returned it, sure did sound good while it lasted.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I will use a soundtech powered stereo mixer through a through a pair of small ev speakers with a DI acoustic preamp-the preamp I dont have yet. I think its the real popular stombox one one that goes for about a hundred and a half U.S., but I cannot recall which one at the moment.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

California Blonde.


----------



## Chuck Lawson (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Jeff
I have been useing an AER compact 60 and I love it. This amp is very small , but don't let that fool you.I have never had an acoustic sound so good and I have tried most of the major brands. Just try one . It will knock you sox off.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Genz Benz Shen Pro 200. Sweeet amp, bought it after 3 months of research and testing. Very natural but has the Tube blend as well to warm things up a little. Great Alesis effects built into both channels and tonnes of power. Second choice would have been an Ultrasound CP-100 but they are tough to find, and with only half the wattage usually cost more.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Accoustic Amp?*

Duh?
I have been using a Fender Squire 10w SS with Dean Markley sound hole wooden pickups on my 2 accoustic and a Dean markley "button tranduser" on my "f" hole archtop.Thought they sounded OK, certainly more consistant than miking. Sound good through my national tube amp as well. What am I missing here? Actual amps just for accoustics? (ps they sound awesome through the Line 6 Spider modeller also)
Can anyone clarify for me?
cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Traynor Acoustic Master AM150. 

It didn't ship with the tilt back legs or the effects footswitch so I purchased them seperately. Works well, especially when only a moderate amount of amplification is required to compete with louder acoustic instruments like violin, concertina, vocals, or just a whole lot of them together. Sounds lousy with magnetic pickups, but very nice with transducers and mics. Handles mandolin and violin well too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Baggs??*

I'm eager to try out the new Baggs. It looks very cool. Small, compact, powerful, and with the elements of the Para-DI built in. It could be the answer!!

......Till the next one.


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

I played the new small Fishman amp the other day. I can't remember the actual model name, but it was around $700. and was quite portable, as opposed to some of their other amps. Two channels with reverb, lots of bells and whistles but more to the point, easy to dial in a really good sound. I think lots of places deal in Fishman, so maybe ask at your local music store?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I'm going to order a Ultrasound AG50-DS4. Light and just enough power for me. Nothing but rave reviews.

$609+GST from 12th Fret.


----------



## mountainmerle (Jun 28, 2007)

*Great Amp*

I've used an AER compact60 and an alpha. I think these amps are great sounding, and compact. A bit pricey, but the portability partially makes up for that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think I'm going to order a Ultrasound AG50-DS4. Light and just enough power for me. Nothing but rave reviews.
> 
> $609+GST from 12th Fret.


Just put the order in. I have a wedding to play at the end of July. Figured no point sitting on the fence any longer. Review to come on arrival.

http://www.ultrasoundamps.com/Products/AG-50DS4.html


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm well this would seem to be the appropriate thread to ask my question :smile:. Acoustic amps generally tend to have 2 channels, one with an instrument input and the other one with an XLR and 1/4 inch line input. I understand that the impedance or whatever is different on the instrument input and the line input. If 2 guitars were to plug into the same amp, would the guitar plugged into the line input sound bad due to the different impedance from the standard instrument input? Since from my understanding the second channel is for a mic and not another guitar.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Hmm well this would seem to be the appropriate thread to ask my question :smile:. Acoustic amps generally tend to have 2 channels, one with an instrument input and the other one with an XLR and 1/4 inch line input. I understand that the impedance or whatever is different on the instrument input and the line input. If 2 guitars were to plug into the same amp, would the guitar plugged into the line input sound bad due to the different impedance from the standard instrument input? Since from my understanding the second channel is for a mic and not another guitar.


Depends on the amp. Most amps allow for mic or guitar on the second channel. So no it won't sound bad.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok thanks:smile:.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just put the order in. I have a wedding to play at the end of July. Figured no point sitting on the fence any longer. Review to come on arrival.
> 
> http://www.ultrasoundamps.com/Products/AG-50DS4.html


 
Mini Review:

I've had the amp for a few weeks so here it goes...

Very warm and round sounding. In comparison to say the Fender acoustasonics which I found a bit sterile and harsh. Excluding the Ultra which was rather good, just not reliable.

The effects aren't the greatest, IMO. But a guy only needs a little reverb any way and it does them well enough.

It's closed back so the bottom end is surprisingly full for such a small amp.

I wish it was a little louder but it more that enough for solo performances and great for practice.


----------



## edthehorse (Mar 12, 2006)

*Trace Elliot Rules*

I have several trace elliot acoustic amps and I have never heard anything come close to the sound these little tykes produce. Im sure Lindsey Buckingham would agree with me!
Cheers!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Taylor man (11 mo ago)

*Hello everyone I'm looking into buying my first acoustic amp and I'm stuck between the traynor acoustic master and the fender acoustisonic 90 what's everyone's opinion*


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm using a Marshall AS50D. It's reasonably priced, has all the bells and whistles and the 2X8 inch speakers push enough air to keep up with everything I need.









I'm also very fond of my Katana head on the acoustic setting which I run through a portable PA since the 12" speaker in the Katana isn't really optimal for acoustic.


----------

